# Cinderella An Amazing Fairy Tale of a girl Now playing in theaters



## dilpmune (Mar 14, 2015)

We mentioned Cate Blanchett in the role of stepmother, but it is also important to note that the protagonist, Lily James, and her prince, Richard Madden, are perfect to represent classic characters from our childhood. His performances may not win an Oscar, but we finally have an adaptation where the main characters are not overshadowed by the side or the biggest name cast as happened with Alice in Wonderland and her starring Johnny Depp. Definitely look forward to other projects and James Madden.









Watch Cinderella Online Free


----------

